
Student Who Recorded Bullies Tormenting Him Accused of Felony Wiretapping - vxNsr
http://aattp.org/special-ed-student-who-recorded-bullies-tormenting-him-accused-of-felony-wiretapping/
======
sizzle
From the comments section:
[http://www.southfayette.org/cms/lib03/PA01001917/Centricity/...](http://www.southfayette.org/cms/lib03/PA01001917/Centricity/Domain/163/HS%20Student-
Parent%20Handbook%202013-2014.pdf)

From Page 37 of the “South Fayette High School. Student-Parent Hamdbook,
2013-2014:” “Understand you have the right to live without fear and
harassment. If you are harassed, there are people who can help. Report the
incident to a teacher, parent, guidance counselor or another adult.”

I hope he gets the justice he deserves.

~~~
stretchwithme
And the authority will often say "without proof, its just your word against
theirs".

~~~
burntroots
That why violence is really the only answer to bullying. Hit hard and fast, do
enough damage in the first blow to make sure neither he nor his buddies want
to come back for seconds.

------
nymph
Fun part is that, if convicted, he'll stand to receive a punishment multiple
orders of magnitude greater than the repercussions his tormenters stand (in
terms of expectation values) to face, for even a _single day_ of the abuses
they suffered upon him.

Or for that matter, those faced by the administrators of his school for
allowing the abuses to happen in the first place.

------
YooLi
[Directed to those with more legal knowledge] Does an event like this occur
because Pennsylvania is a 2-party consent (for recording) state? Would
something like this not occur in a 1-party consent state? If so, what are the
ramifications for devices like Google Glass? Had the student recorded the
bullying on his Glass, I assume he would still be guilty of wiretapping?

~~~
greenyoda
Yes, Pennsylvania requires the consent of all parties to recording a
conversation:

 _" Recording laws vary from state to state, but Pennsylvania is one of just
12 states that require the consent of all parties involved. In the remaining
states, consent is not mandatory as long as the person recording is present
during the conversation."_[1]

When Google Glass is used for recording conversations, it's presumably subject
to the same laws.

[1] [http://www.vocativ.com/culture/society/special-ed-student-
re...](http://www.vocativ.com/culture/society/special-ed-student-recorded-
bullies-accused-felony-wiretapping/)

------
indlebe
For those other keyboard warriors: (Note: this information is publicly
available)

District Superintendent, Dr. Bille Pearce Rondinelli:
brondinelli@southfayette.org

Dr. Nanci Sullivan, Director of Pupil Personnel: sullivan@southfayette.org

And last but not least, the School District Board Members:
[http://www.southfayette.org/Page/143](http://www.southfayette.org/Page/143)

------
stretchwithme
Are we required to get permission from a mugger to record him robbing us?

------
Xdes
I find irony in how Americans Against the Tea Party is sourcing Ben Swann who
is a pro-liberty journalist that chronicled the Ron Paul media censorship.

------
yitchelle
What I find frustrating with an event such as this is the attitude of the
school's principal is also taken by the police authority and the justice court
of South Fayette. If true, is South Fayette stuck in the 60s where
discriminations against anyone not mainstream are bullied, tormented and
punished?

~~~
hga
This is the same state in which this atrocity happened, with essentially no
fanfare upon discovery:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids_for_cash_scandal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids_for_cash_scandal)

Based on my reading of the situation, including who got charged with and
convicted for what, two judges shut down a state juvenile facility in favor of
a couple of new private ones, extorted payments from the people doing that
(obviously the balance of bribery/extortion/collusion can be very hard to
figure out), and then proceeded to make sure the facilities were stuffed full
of "offenders":

" _For example, Ciavarella sentenced children to extended stays in juvenile
detention for offenses as minimal as mocking a principal on Myspace,
trespassing in a vacant building, and shoplifting DVDs from Wal-mart._ "

I looked at the Myspace incident in detail, it was not criminal in the least.

 _NOTHING_ in this realm would surprise me coming out of that state, which I
long ago crossed off as a place to step foot on.

------
Ygg2
Punish the meek, give power to wicked, seems legit.

And that's why I want stay the fuck away from America.

~~~
hga
Well, at least away from that rather corrupt state, e.g. see my comment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=7583226](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=7583226)

By no means is all of America that corrupt. I'm reminder of Chris Christie,
governor of corrupt New Jersey, saying that every day he gives thanks for the
existence of Illinois and Louisiana, both substantially more corrupt than New
Jersey.

My mother's from Louisiana, and corruption is one of her hottest political
buttons; I sometimes think she takes it too far, but then again, I don't
really know....

------
grifpete
Apalling.

